# androgen index levels??



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

what are these??


i got a list of bloods i had done including my hormones to take to clinic with me from docs.in red the free androgen index i higher than its ment to be.it says its ment to be 0.4-5.0,mine is 23.8 ??   i have pcos but docs dont seem bothered to treat it.are these high??


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I would really like to know the answer to this too. I went to my GP today to get this done amongst others, on request of my IVF consultant. My GP did not know what this meant and said she had never heard of it before.


----------

